# Ist das normal?



## Gerald z Rivii (27. August 2008)

Hallo liebe buffedcommunity,

Ich weiß das einige von euch Aoc spielen und wollte es seit Montag eigentlich auch. Ich hab mir schon zum Release die Collectors Edition gekauft, weil ich mich auf ein neues und anderes Spiel als WoW gefreut habe. Zu Beginn waren die Lobeshymnen zu AoC ja größer als ich erwartet hab, aber nach einigen tagen/wochen kam raus das da wirklich sehr viel fehlt. Ich dachte mir:" mhhhh ok ist ja noch 'n junges Spiel WoW war zu Beginn ja auch nicht das Top MMORPG das es heute ist."

Aber die Flames  über Aoc lassen bis heute nicht locker....

Naja wie gesagt ich hab mir damals die CE gekauft und Monatg dann einen vernünftigen Rechner um es Spielen zu können.
Nach Knapp 10 gefühlten Stunden installation(tatsächlich wars glaub ich nichtmal eine) dachte ich mir ok auf zum patches Downloaden und klicke auf das AoCbutton auf meinem Desktop. Erst kommt da ein kurze Download/Installationsleiste auf der etwas über die patchdownloads steht und dann läuft ein AoC updater... Naja läuft ist irgendwie zu viel des Guten, in meiner Leiste steht zwar das er läuft und auch mein Taskmanager meint sowas aber ich bekomme kein bild davon.

Naja ich denk mir ok Anfangsschwierigkeiten und mach ihn aus und wieder an. 

Mhhh immernoch das selbe problem.... ahhh ich hab den pc nach der installierung nicht neu gestartet vielleicht liegt es daran. Gesagt, getan, immernoch Pustekuche...

Ok kann mal vorkommen, nagut das hab ich mir nicht wirklich gedacht aber um den genauen Gedankengang wiederzugeben müssten alle leute über 21 sein^^.

Ok kp was los ist aber vielleicht versuchen wir es einfach mit einer Neuinstallation.
Nach gefühlten 50(ich glaube es waren tatsächlich 5) Neuinstallationen hat sich nichts, außer meiner guten Laune und verzweiflung geändert. Aber dann kam mir die geniale idee mein AoC ist sicher im arsch versuchen wir mal das von meiner freundin draufzuknallen.... Immernoch großer Pustekuchen...

Ok jetzt hat die Verzweiflung überhand genommen und ich bin bereit mich an den Support zu wenden. ich mache also das Aoc Anfängerhandbuch auf und suche nach einer Telefonnummer oder wenigstens nach einer E-mail Adresse.

Mhh komisch keine zu finden dann versuchen wir es mal auf der AoC seite.. ahh da ist ja ein Support... Ohhh der ist ja auf Englisch und meine Englischen Sprachkenntnisse sind ein wenig eingerostet naja versuchen wir es trotzdem... Mhhh nichts gefunden was nun... Ahhh das AoC Forum vielleicht hatte ja jemand die selben Porbleme ich wie.... 

Nach guten 20 Hinweisen die ich versucht habe ging mein Aoc immernoch nicht, mein nerven aber auf dem Zahnfleisch...

Ok meine Mama sagte immer das ich etwas besonderes bin also vielleicht ist auch mein Porblem einzigartig. Also gut letzten Trumpf aus der Tasche ziehen und mich im Forum anmelden(sonst bekomm ich ja keine Kompetente person zu sprechen) leider muss ich dazu Ja einen account erstellen und verliere Wertvolle spieltage, aber gut dann kann ich ja wenigstens dannach spielen und habe mein Porblem hinter mir gelassen.

naja als ich meinen code eingegeben kam folgendes:


Information
Sie besitzen einen kaputten CD-Schlüssel
Bitte lesen Sie die folgende Information, um weitere Hilfe zu erhalten

Vielen Dank, dass Sie Ihren Schlüssel eingegeben haben.

Es tut uns Leid, dass Ihr Schlüssel einer derjenigen ist, die umgetauscht werden müssen, damit Sie registriert werden können.

Um den Schlüssel zu tauschen, kontaktieren Sie bitte xxx mit der Nummer des Keys in der Betreffzeile.

Bitte schicken Sie folgende Informationen per E-Mail; welche Version Sie erworben haben (z.B. German Collectors Edition, UK Collectors Edition), sowie das Land in dem Sie leben.

Es tut uns Leid und möchten Sie wissen lassen, dass wir alles Mögliche veranlassen, dass Sie Ihren Ersatzschlüssel, so bald wie mögich, erhalten.



So und nun habe ich mir das Buffedforum ausgesucht um in erster linie meinen frust abzubauen und leute mit gleichen leiden zu finden aber auch um eine simple Frage zu stellen:
KANN MIR JEMAND HELFEN?


----------



## Coup de grâce (27. August 2008)

Gerald schrieb:


> Information
> Sie besitzen einen kaputten CD-Schlüssel
> Bitte lesen Sie die folgende Information, um weitere Hilfe zu erhalten
> 
> ...



Ähm, inwiefern helfen? Da steht doch, was du zu machen hast? Hast du das gemacht? Wenn ja, kannst du eigentlich nur warten, was zurückkommt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (27. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Ähm, inwiefern helfen? Da steht doch, was du zu machen hast? Hast du das gemacht? Wenn ja, kannst du eigentlich nur warten, was zurückkommt, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Joa das könnte ich, aber ich bin teilweise am überlegen ob ich es nicht einfach lassen soll mit aoc...

Und die Frage bezieht sich auch eher auf den technischen Teil, vielleicht hat ja jemand das selbe Problem....


----------



## wtiger78 (27. August 2008)

würde auch sagen das du nur noch auf ne antw warten musst mit nem richtigen key
obwohl FC hat ihr ziel schon erreicht das geld für die CE habe sie schon von dir die Bankdaten schätze ich auch also das wird ihnen schon reichen ob du spielen kannst oder nicht ist ihnen egal.

Ps lass es wissen wie dir das spiel gefält wen du dann lvl20 bist und aus dem Bugfreien und voll fertiggestellten startgebiet bist und ins richtige Game kommst(falls du noch vor WAR oder Wotlk ne fuktionierenten Key bekommst.

nebenbei

1.Um support im Offiziellen AoC forum zu erhallten muss den Acc aktiviert werden (sonst kanst nix schreiben)
2.Fals du das schon gemacht hast kannst weder mehr das Game tauschen bzw hoffen das die freispielzeit dir angerechnet werden.
FC hat das schema solange zu zahlst kannst spielen oder halt warten weil die server gerade off sind um den 100patch raufzuladen
ist die acc zeit abgelaufen kannst weder ins game noch im AoC forum schreiben weil beides mit deinen acc verbunden sind
sollten die server wegen Patches gerade mal für fast nen tag off sein (wen man so liest alle 3-4 tage) erwarte ja nicht das sie dir die Zeit als guthaben rechnen ala eve OL oder WoW weil für FC zählt nur das geld.

Wichtigter Punkt rege dich ja nicht zu viel im Forum von ihmen auf führt dazu das 1.schnell der beitrag colsed wird 2.wen du es öffters macht wird dein Acc gesperrt sowie im Forum als auch ingame weil ja das zusammen gehört

und bevor hier nun alle schreiben ja der Wtiger78 schon wider so nun schreibe ich gleich dazu warum ich so derart gegen AoC und FC schreibe
ich kauft das game 5tage nachdem es rauskahm
ich machte gleich ne 3moants abrechnung für das game
ich wurde als gildenbaumeister mistbraucht für die gildenstaat
ich wurde gebannt weil ich lauf FC zu schnell zu viel G macht im game
ich  wartete 2woche bis acc wieder frei war
acc frei char ohne g wurde rausgenommen gilde sauer weil alles weg war
darauf regte ich mich auf im form beitrag zuerst geschlossen nach 2tagen gelöscht
acc wieder gebannt für 48std
acc frei 2wochen spielen können wieder mal zu viel im forum über den nicht vorhandenen support aufgeregt weil ich immer durch die brücken fiel
forum closed und gelöscht
acc für immer gespert und geld weg auf anfrage ob ich das geld zurück gebucht bekommen was ich zu viel bezahlt habe weil ich nicht gamen kann

Klares nein sie haben in der eula stehen das sie das recht haben deinen acc zu bannen fals mann zu sehr auffält im game(wuste nicht das wen man nur auf mal nen richtigen support erwartet als auffalen gilt?) naja jedenfals ist AoC für mich für immer gestorben egal welches game auch noch FC rausbringt.

MFG Tiger


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (27. August 2008)

viele spieler hatten das problem das sie einen falschen key in der ce hatten und nicht aktivieren konnten. auch nen kumpel von mir hatte das problem und hat die sachen befolgt die dort standen. nach 1-2 tagen hatte er einen neuen key und konnte spielen. wünsche dir viel glück das es auch schnell geht.


----------



## nefer (27. August 2008)

gibs zurück und spar dir den ärger und viel geld. 

wennst dir trotzdem deine eigene meinung bilden willst schau, dasst dir einen buddy key besorgst und spiel das spiel bis nach lvl 20 (!). 

ich hab meine kaufentscheidung aufgrund von tortage gefällt und es bereut. dort waren die spielimmanenten schwächen noch nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Hm dein Problem ist einzigartig komischerweise hat jeder Spieler einen dieser einzigartigen Fehler

Ich zum beispiel hab 35 mal das selbe Patch herunter geladen bis ichs geschafft hatte so ca 13 neuinstallationen lagen in der Zeit
Ein Freund von mir hatte einfach nur bluescreen bei der installation und konnte das ganze menü nur durch ein telefonat mit mir Blind durchführen
Ein anderer Freund hatte das Problem das er sp1 von Vista nicht geladen hatte nachdem ers geladen hatte installiert etc  schloss es sich einfach wieder nach dem öffnen
Eine Bekannte hatt meinen 1Monatigen Todeskampf mit AOC sehr gut in einer Kurzdarstellung gezeigt CD eingelegt Crash CD+PC kaputt (kann auch ein Zufall gewesen sein)
Als ich mein Spiel auf meinem 2t Pc installiern wollte weil mein erster bei der reperatur war sagte mir eine Meldung sie müssen einen neuen Account erstellen ihr key ist nicht aktiv (mein char war glaub ich 60 oder so) 

Hab ich wirklich noch nie erlebt sowas ich weis nichtmal ob wir alle so dermasen unfähig sind oder ob Funcom einfach zu dumm ist


----------



## Flixl (2. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Fischeropoulos (2. September 2008)

Jaja, jedes Spiel hat Probleme, ich kann mir nicht mal diese bekloppte Beta von Warhammer installieren , kommt ein C++ Fehler. Also ich bitte Euch, ich glaube es gibt kein Spiel auf diesem Planeten das bei der Installation keine Probleme gemacht hat. Sicher ein riesen Ärger, aber tut nicht so als wenn sonst alle anderen Spiele auf dem Markt die Heilsbringer wären.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Da kann man mal sehen, die schlecht das Spiel selbst 5 Monate nach Release noch ist. Genau die selben Installationsprobs hatte ich damals auch.

Mein Tip, gibs zurück und erspar dir segr viel Frust. Probier lieber das baldige WAR aus...wobei ich nicht versprechen kann das es da besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thEl0Rd (2. September 2008)

Weiß nicht genau ,ob ich dir helfen kann, da ich dieses problem nicht hatte!
Wenn du aber nicht ewig auf eine reaktion von funcom warten möchtest, sprich auf den umtausch deines keys, würde ich dir dazu raten im internet (zB. bei www.ingameservice.com...hab mit denen ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht) einfach nen key zu bestellen! Der spaß kostet dich etwa 20euro...netter nebeneffekt ist ,dass du dir da auch nen uncut-key holen kannst beim dem richtig blut fließt^^ Dauert etwa eine stunde bis du den key bekommst, funktionierte bei mir problemlos!

auch wenn das game bei dir noch nicht läuft, ich finde der aufwand lohnt sich meiner meinung nach!!! Musst ja nicht nur auf das geflame hören! mit gescheiter hardware und nem 64bit-sys läuft es total gut, habe fast garnkeine probleme mit bugs etc.
und irgendwann ist dieses game auch mal fertig^^

mfg


----------



## se_BASTET (2. September 2008)

Ich frag mich was ihr macht, dass ihr schon bei der Instellation versagt.
wer weiß was da immer noch so für Progamme bei euch laufen. bei Standart PCs unter XP hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme.
und das bei mehreren Systemen.


----------



## Validus (2. September 2008)

Gerald schrieb:


> Joa das könnte ich, aber ich bin teilweise am überlegen ob ich es nicht einfach lassen soll mit aoc...
> 
> Und die Frage bezieht sich auch eher auf den technischen Teil, vielleicht hat ja jemand das selbe Problem....





Also ich habe das Porlbem nie gehabt such einfach im aoc forum da gabs schonmal so ein thread wegen dem patcher und es gibt auch was wegen dem schlüssel da is so en community was weiß ich was den musst kontaktieren der gibt dir einen neuen


----------



## mmm79 (2. September 2008)

ich hatte probleme bei den ersten patches nach der installation.
die installation des patches hat sich immer wieder an den verschiedensten stellen des patches aufgehängt.

nach einigem suchen im inet nach ähnlichen problem fand ich den tipp im taskmanager die priorität für die anwendung zu erhöhen.
danach gings

ich war die ersten 20 lvl richtig begeistert von aoc
als ich aus tortage raus war, das erste gebiet danach (conall tal) war ja noch ganz ok, aber irgendwie wollte sich die ganze atmosphäre nicht mehr einstellen, die items sahen irgendwie alle gleich aus (egal ob grün oder blau), an das inovative kampfsystem hatte man sich gewöhnt und es war immer wieder dasselbe,....
irgenwie verlor man mehr und mehr an motivation.

dann machte ich den fehler und ging in ein rohstoffgebiet um mein sammelfähigkeiten zu skillen.
sammel so und soviel von x um danach nen haufen y zu sammel um wiederum z sammel zu können usw.
das hab ich ne zeit lang bei mehreren sammelberufen versucht, seitdem spiel ich aoc net mehr und bin wieder aktiver in wow ^^


----------



## etmundi (2. September 2008)

Hamm-er schrieb:


> ich glaube es gibt kein Spiel auf diesem Planeten das bei der Installation keine Probleme gemacht hat.



Namaste
Ja ne, is klar.
Nenn mal ein paar Beispiele. Danke.


----------



## mmm79 (2. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> Ja ne, is klar.
> Nenn mal ein paar Beispiele. Danke.



ich weiß eins ^^

Cossacks 2
hab das spiel gekauft und es ließ sich überhaupt net installieren.
man musste zuerst nen patch downloaden, den installieren und der patch forderte einem dann auf die CD einzulegen, dann gings.
ich hatte damals netmal i-net


----------



## thEl0Rd (2. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Oh ja! 50 € für´s Spiel+20 € neuer Key+ 15 € Abo Gebühr. Und dann noch Schwarzärgern.
> Holla die Waldfee sag ich da nur.
> Stimmt, er muss nicht aufs geflame hören, das eigentlich weniger geflame ist sondern ganz einfach Kritik.
> Ebenso wenig muss man darauf hören das ihm einer den Rat gibt nochmal Kohle aus dem Fenster zu werfen.
> ...



Also zu deinem niedlichen flame möchte ich mal sagen, dass es ja wohl allein seine entscheidung ist auf wen er hören will! Somit hättest du dir die bemerkung auch schenken können! Und was du alles als Kritik verstehst ....oO... lies hier mal nen bisschen im AoC forum....konstruktiv ist das bestimmt nicht -.- hier findet man seiten voller hassparolen gegen AoC!
Sollen die leute doch alle ihr speil verbrennen oder wtf auch immer, aber müssen die allen anderen durch ihr geflame den spaß nehmen, bzw. jeden der überlegt sich das spiel zu kaufen abschrecken?!
Ich für meinen fall spiele es gerne ....gut ist villt gerade zu 70% fertig das spiel, aber wie vorhin schon erwähnt, hat man mit nem vernünftigen sys 90% der bugs nicht...hatte auch noch nie nen "out of memory" oder sowas! Und ob man soviel geld ausgeben möchte is ja jedem das seine...ich tute es und bereuhe es nicht, weil ich fun mit dem game habe....

also dann haut mal rein und haltet den ball flach


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. September 2008)

se_BASTET schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was ihr macht, dass ihr schon bei der Instellation versagt.
> wer weiß was da immer noch so für Progamme bei euch laufen. bei Standart PCs unter XP hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme.
> und das bei mehreren Systemen.



Aha, was ist den ein "Standard PC"? Klär mich mal auf, hab nämlich noch keine Definition für so einen "Standard PC" gesehen...

Was willst du damit sagen? Klingt wie:

"Bei mir gehts!..wenn es bei euch nicht geht seid ihr nur zu dumm zum installieren ihr Versager!"

Danke für das Gespräch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. September 2008)

thEl0Rd schrieb:


> Sollen die leute doch alle ihr speil verbrennen oder wtf auch immer, aber müssen die allen anderen durch ihr geflame den spaß nehmen, bzw. jeden der überlegt sich das spiel zu kaufen abschrecken?!


Wiso nimmt dir das "geflamme" von den anderen Spielern hier den Spaß?

Wenn dir das Spiel wirklich gefallen würde, dann könnte dir noch so viel "geflamme" hier nicht den Spaß am Spiel versauen, oder?

Also darf man seinem Unmut keine Luft machen, wenn man 50€ sinnlos den Abfluß runtergespült hat? Also Klappe halten und das Spiel verbrennen, ne?


----------



## Deathsoull (2. September 2008)

Das war bei mir auch so! Ich hab mir das game gekauft code eingegeben und der geht bis heute nicht! und umgetauscht wurde er mir auch noch nicht!
Naja gut neuen key gekauft und nomma probiert (ja ich wollte umsteigen von wow auf aoc)! Ok da gings dann....

Eingelogt gezockt war relativ zufrieden von der grafik und so! Bis lvl 20 war auch alles rosig! Doch dann der Schreck! Ne mischung zwischen spanisch, programmierscprache und hintertuxisch im q text!! Dann ging das grinden los! Da bringt die wunderbare grafik auch nix^^

Also nächster schritt... ausloggen wow acc verlängern! Dann merken das wow doch um einiges vorraus ist! (Was komisch ist da FC ja so viel rpg erfahrung haben sollte...)

Naja wer noch behauptet das spiel seig ut der glaub ich lügt^^ Das spiel kann kein spaß machen! Außer man steht auf singelplayer und bezahlt dafür monatlich denn so is aoc! Da fühlste dich immer so allein^^


----------



## reappy (2. September 2008)

thEl0Rd schrieb:


> Also zu deinem niedlichen flame möchte ich mal sagen, dass es ja wohl allein seine entscheidung ist auf wen er hören will! Somit hättest du dir die bemerkung auch schenken können! Und was du alles als Kritik verstehst ....oO... lies hier mal nen bisschen im AoC forum....konstruktiv ist das bestimmt nicht -.- hier findet man seiten voller hassparolen gegen AoC!
> Sollen die leute doch alle ihr speil verbrennen oder wtf auch immer, aber müssen die allen anderen durch ihr geflame den spaß nehmen, bzw. jeden der überlegt sich das spiel zu kaufen abschrecken?!
> Ich für meinen fall spiele es gerne ....gut ist villt gerade zu 70% fertig das spiel, aber wie vorhin schon erwähnt, hat man mit nem vernünftigen sys 90% der bugs nicht...hatte auch noch nie nen "out of memory" oder sowas! Und ob man soviel geld ausgeben möchte is ja jedem das seine...ich tute es und bereuhe es nicht, weil ich fun mit dem game habe....
> 
> also dann haut mal rein und haltet den ball flach



Du hast recht es ist allein seine entscheidung und wenn ich auch nur die geringste chance habe ihn davor zu bewahren das game zu spielen oder funcom damit zu schädigen dann bin ich gewillt zu flamen bis das board brennt!!!
Den funcom hat mich und auch viele andere verarscht und dieses geflame ist halt die antwort darauf.

Ich zb bekam nen perm bann weil ich als gildenbaumeister zu viel Gold hatte. Ich habe über 3 wochen gebraucht bis ich meinen account wieder bekam und das aber ohne dem Gold und ohne meinem Char!!!

Somit habe ich 80 EUR bezahlt (spiel + 2 Monate), wobei ich dabei 3 wochen ungerechtfertig nicht spielen konnte und statt das funcom den fehler gut macht und mir die Zeit erstattet haben sie das Gold und den Char gelöscht so das ich von vorne beginnen hätte sollen.

Funcom dachte sich dabei sicher wenn sie den char löschen hab ich zumindest was zu tun, den endgamecontent gibts ja eh nicht allzu viel.


----------



## Thorosch (2. September 2008)

Ok jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel,
Installiert ohne Probleme keine Fehler, keine Bluescreens, nichts funzt alles.
Spiel Gestartet 30 nein 36 min Patch heruntergeladen installiert, Gestartet 12 Stunden gespielt ein OOM (out of Memory bekommen) gut 1 mal
9 weitere Stunden gespielt ahne Probleme, Spiel abgestürzt wegen Switch auf Desktop gut neu gestartet 5mb Heruntergeladen weitergezogt,
und das war ganz am anfang beim release, jetzt überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.

Bin voll begeistert und spiele mit Leidenschaft das Spiel und die Leute die sagen Drecks Spiel die gehören sofort vor ein
Erschiesungskommando weil se ihren Rechner beim Mediamarkt gekauft haben und wundern weil er net tut.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. September 2008)

Thorosch schrieb:


> (Rest bis hier gesnippt)
> 
> ...und die Leute die sagen Drecks Spiel die gehören sofort vor ein
> Erschiesungskommando weil se ihren Rechner beim Mediamarkt gekauft haben und wundern weil er net tut.



Vielleicht solltest du dich bei FC bewerben, die dulden auch keine andere Meinung...nur das die noch nicht angefangen haben nörgelnde User zu erschiessen sondern bis jetzt nur zu bannen. Vielleicht unterbreitest du ihnen diesen "innovativen" Vorschlag mal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djinto (4. September 2008)

oh mein gott...

...ich spiele zum glück kein aoc, verfolge aber die buffed forenticker mit interesse, da ich der meineung bin das aoc jede menge potential hat. aber nach den horrormeldungen um WAR, das ea WAR komplett auschlachten will (offizielees ea statement (inhaltlich, nicht wörtlich)) "wir wollen die weltherrschft", erscheint mir die politik von der funcom genauso faschistoid:

- ban von accs aufgrund von ergebnissen die skripts ausspucken
- sperren von accs die öfter kritik im forum äussern (wir sind doch net in china, oder?)
- böswillige irreführung durch werben mit nicht vorhandenen inhalten

...ein geschäftsmann der in dieser art betrogen wird, steht am nächsten morgen auf der polizei und erstattet anzeige, der user der in dieser art per strauchdiebstal ausgeraubt wird, beschwert sich im forum das von den strauchdieben selber moderiert wird...

...schlussfolgerungen seien jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Validus (4. September 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Du hast recht es ist allein seine entscheidung und wenn ich auch nur die geringste chance habe ihn davor zu bewahren das game zu spielen oder funcom damit zu schädigen dann bin ich gewillt zu flamen bis das board brennt!!!
> Den funcom hat mich und auch viele andere verarscht und dieses geflame ist halt die antwort darauf.
> 
> Ich zb bekam nen perm bann weil ich als gildenbaumeister zu viel Gold hatte. Ich habe über 3 wochen gebraucht bis ich meinen account wieder bekam und das aber ohne dem Gold und ohne meinem Char!!!
> ...





Funcom hat euch nicht verarscht des war ein Fehler aso was ich noch sagen wolte 
PP
Persöhnliches Pech !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iffadrim (4. September 2008)

Hallo,
so hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Spiel.

Ich hab mir das Spiel ca. 1 1/2 Monate nach Release gekauft.
Musste erstmal 1GB Patch runterladen, was aber verständlich war, zumal viele der Probleme die in sämtlichen Spielezeitschriften erwähnt wurden schon gar nicht mehr existent waren.
Es gibt schon noch die eine oder andere Sache, die mich im Spiel stört, aber die Bugs (Melanors Stern konnte ich bis heute nicht erfüllen) sind für mich nur ein kleiner Wehmutstropfen.
Auch wenn das Spiel zu manchen Zeiten und in manchen Gebieten eher wie ein Solospiel wirkt bin ich zufrieden, mit der Atmosphäre, mit dem Gameplay usw.
Im gegensatz zu WOW ist diese Ruhe im Spiel nahezu himmlisch, kein Generve, kein Gespame im Handelskanal.
Man kommt zwar nicht so schnell zu Gruppenmitgliedern, aber das ist ok.
Schade finde ich, dass 2 Freunde das Spiel bereits wieder "abgeschrieben" haben.
Somit bin ich wieder mehr oder minder alleine, womit ich keine Probleme habe.
Ich sehe AOC als virtuellen Neuanfang, nachdem ich die letzeten 2 Monate WOW Spielens eiegntlich nur am rumärgern war.
Und dafür brauche ich keine 13 Euro pro Monat ausgeben.
Die Fehler die ich jetzt noch erleben muss, sind zwar da, aber erträglich.
Mein Spiel schmiert auch mindestens 1 mal am Abend ab, das mag aber wohl daran liegen, dass ich 4GB RAM installert habe auf einem 32bit XP System.
Dieses Problem zeigt sich auch je nach Auslastung des Systems mal bei anderen Anwendungen.
Aber es ist ok.
Diese Überprüfung skippe ich immer, die kann nachts laufen, wenn mein Virenscanner und die Defragmentierung ihr Arbeit tun.

Ansonsten voll ok.

System:
INTEL C2D Q6600 @ 3Ghz
4GB 1000er RAM
auf X38 Platine
512MB GF8800GTS 
X-FI Fatality

Ich spiele auf :1920x1200 mit recht hohen Settings.
und keine Probleme.

Aquilonischer Dunkler Templer auf Asura


----------



## ThomasM9 (4. September 2008)

Hamm-er schrieb:


> Jaja, jedes Spiel hat Probleme, ich kann mir nicht mal diese bekloppte Beta von Warhammer installieren , kommt ein C++ Fehler. Also ich bitte Euch, ich glaube es gibt kein Spiel auf diesem Planeten das bei der Installation keine Probleme gemacht hat. Sicher ein riesen Ärger, aber tut nicht so als wenn sonst alle anderen Spiele auf dem Markt die Heilsbringer wären.



Earth and Beyond... cds rein installiert und gespielt
Lineage2... cds rein installiert und gespielt
Wow... cds rein installiert und gespielt
HDRO... cds rein installiert und gespielt

Mal wieder nen neuen Rechner gekauft:

Wow... cds rein installiert und gespielt
HDRO... cds rein installiert und gespielt
Tabula Rasa... cds rein installiert und gespielt

....Funcom produziert einfach Mist. End of Story


----------



## ThomasM9 (4. September 2008)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Spiel.
> ......
> Aber es ist ok.



...die Bremsen meines Autos versagen vor jeder 10ten roten Ampel... Aber es ist ok...


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Wegen solchen Leuten, macht Uwe Boll auch immernoch Filme :-)


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Funcom reiht sich in die Reihe der Firmen ein, von denen ich mir nichts mehr zulegen werde, neben Jowood und Piranha Bytes.

Ich halt ja viel aus...aber irgendwo ist eine Grenze.


----------



## mattenowie (4. September 2008)

ja ich werde auch niewieder ein spiel von fc kaufen.

hatte auch die super probs mit fc, erst ein paar verwarnungen und nachdem ich dann mal etwas zu extrem im forum loslegte, weil es einen so langsam richtig ankotzte konnte ich mich net mehr einlogen.

so etwas finde ich ein bissel traurig. schlieslich hatten sie ja auch mein geld und sie müssen nunmal auch mit kritik umgehen können. naja zum glück war grad erst der erste bezahl monat angebrochen und ich hatte dann natürlich mein geld sofort von meiner bank zurückbuchen lassen.

jedes spiel hat probleme, das ist numal so. aber das was fc abzieht ist doch nun wirklich unter aller sau.


----------



## thEl0Rd (4. September 2008)

Thorosch schrieb:


> Ok jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel,
> Installiert ohne Probleme keine Fehler, keine Bluescreens, nichts funzt alles.
> Spiel Gestartet 30 nein 36 min Patch heruntergeladen installiert, Gestartet 12 Stunden gespielt ein OOM (out of Memory bekommen) gut 1 mal
> 9 weitere Stunden gespielt ahne Probleme, Spiel abgestürzt wegen Switch auf Desktop gut neu gestartet 5mb Heruntergeladen weitergezogt,
> ...




Deine Ansichten sind zwar nen bisschen zu krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber im großen und ganzen gebe ich dir recht!!!
Bei mir  und alle meinen kollegen die AoC zocken halten sich die probleme mit dem game wirklich in grenzen, haben aber auch alle hochwertige Rechener! Bei mir ist gestern das erste mal der AoC-Client abgekackt.Konnte dann 15 min nicht spielen ....also damit kann ich leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das ich hier von leuten angemacht werde, nur weil ich dem TE vorgeschlagen habe sich nen Key für 20€ zu kaufen,damit er endlich zocken kann, finde ich ziehmlich arm!Sollte nur nen vorschlag sein, da es sich ja so angehört hatt, als ob ihm wirklich was dran liegenwürde ....und dann sind 20€ auch nicht die welt (achja da ist dann auch nochnen freimonat bei, also bezahlst du ca. 5€ für den key)

achja die flames gehen mir am ***** vorbei und machen mir den spielspaß net kaputt, wie hier ja manche vermuten!

war auf leute bezogen die dadurch abgeschreckt wurden sich das game zu holen, weil irgendwer mit nem pc von anno 1900 sich aufregt das es bei ihm  nicht funzt!

So und jetzt dürft ihr euch wieder über mich aufregen^^

cucu


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Ist es zu diffizil für dich zu kapieren, das die Leute nicht DEINEN Spielspaß zerstören wollen, sondern der IHRE bereits kaputt ist?

So wie wir deine hingeflamte Meinung aktzeptieren sollen, machst du das bitte auch mit der unsrigen. Ohne das du deine Sachlichkeit verlieren musst.


----------



## thEl0Rd (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caupolican (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ist es zu diffizil für dich zu kapieren, das die Leute nicht DEINEN Spielspaß zerstören wollen, sondern der IHRE bereits kaputt ist?
> 
> So wie wir deine hingeflamte Meinung aktzeptieren sollen, machst du das bitte auch mit der unsrigen. Ohne das du deine Sachlichkeit verlieren musst.




Ich habe ja durchaus Verständnis für alle, die sich bei AoC betrogen, falsch informiert oder gar abgezockt fühlen (ob zu Recht oder nicht sei hier mal dahingestellt), und ich verstehe auch, dass man sich dann entsprechend empört und verärgert äußert, durchaus auch polemisch und unsachlich.

Das kann man einmal oder zweimal tun, meinetwegen auch noch ein drittes Mal, soweit wäre das nachvollziehbar und nicht zu beanstanden.

Was aber hier im Forum geschieht (und übrigens auch bei nahezu jeder News im hier im AoC-Portal) hat damit nichts mehr zu tun. Hier wird von fast immer den gleichen Usern dasselbe immer und immer wieder gepostet, selten als schliche Kritik, fast immer mit Angriffen auf diejenigen, die noch immer AoC spielen und ihren Spaß daran haben. Und dies geschieht auch völlig unabhängig vom Topic des jeweiligen Threads (bzw. vom Inhalt einer News).

Und das hat dann eben nichts mehr mit berechtigter Empörung über das Spiel oder über Funcom zu tun, sondern macht bewusst und vorsätzlich anderen Usern den Spaß kaputt und verhindert sachliche Diskussionen hier im Forum.

Eine solche Verhaltensweise ist schlicht und einfach – im ursprünglichsten Sinn dieses Wortes – asozial!

Das dies von Seiten der Moderatoren und der buffed-Redaktion nicht unterbunden wird, ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar und wirklich kein Ruhmesblatt für das buffed-Portal.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Caupolician, da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich hab das Bedürfniss mich mitzuteilen um auf die Missstände hinzuweisen, zu warnen und irgendwie dazu beizutragen das die Vorwürfe nicht nachlassen um ein weiteren solchen Drecks-Release zu verhindern.

Wenn ein AoC Spieler sich DESWEGEN um seinen Spielspaß betrogen fühlt ist er zum einen unfassbar manipulierbar und zum anderen bietet sich Ihm das offizielle AoC Forum in welchem nur bezahlende Spieler schreiben können.

Ich habe auch keine erneute Lust auf AoC nur weil manche hier schreiben das es ihnen noch Spaß macht...diese Meinungen aktzeptiere ich aber trotzdem und rede es ihnen nicht aus....nein sondern stelle im Gegensatz dazu meine Meinung dar. Was ist also in deinem Sinne eine gute Diskussion?

Fan-Foren gibt es genug..eine offene Community wie buffed.de sollte alle Meinungen vertreten. Auch WAR Fans müssen sich von WoW-Fans anhören wie schlecht das doch werden wird.

Daher ein Plus an die Mods...die solche Diskussionen eben NICHT verhindern...weil genau das würde in meinen Augen das buffed-Konzept widerlegen.

Tut mir ehrlich leid wenn du kein Spaß mehr an AoC hast, nur weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht. Als Rat gebe ich dir, einfach die Comments nicht mehr zu lesen und spielspezifische Diskussionen im offiziellen und abgeschotteten Forum zu führen.


----------



## thEl0Rd (4. September 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Ich habe ja durchaus Verständnis für alle, die sich bei AoC betrogen, falsch informiert oder gar abgezockt fühlen (ob zu Recht oder nicht sei hier mal dahingestellt), und ich verstehe auch, dass man sich dann entsprechend empört und verärgert äußert, durchaus auch polemisch und unsachlich.
> 
> Das kann man einmal oder zweimal tun, meinetwegen auch noch ein drittes Mal, soweit wäre das nachvollziehbar und nicht zu beanstanden.
> 
> ...





Super Beitrag!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caupolican (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Caupolician, da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich hab das Bedürfniss mich mitzuteilen um auf die Missstände hinzuweisen, zu warnen und irgendwie dazu beizutragen das die Vorwürfe nicht nachlassen um ein weiteren solchen Drecks-Release zu verhindern.



Dein Engagement für den Verbraucherschutz in allen Ehren - aber selbst Du müsstest doch bei halbwegs unvoreingenommener Betrachtung zugegeben, dass die meisten Beiträge weniger einen aufklärerischen Eindruck vermitteln als den eines Rachefeldzugs gegen Funcom.

Und die ständigen Angriffe (oder gar Beschimpfungen) auf die AoC-Spieler (Fanboy ist dabei ja die harmloseste Bezeichnung) sind doch auch mit diesem Argument nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Damit meine ich übrigens nicht Dich persönlich, wenngleich ich mich auch nur ungern als "unfassbar manipulierbar" bezeichnen lasse ...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. September 2008)

thEl0Rd schrieb:


> Und das ich hier von leuten angemacht werde, nur weil ich dem TE vorgeschlagen habe sich nen Key für 20€ zu kaufen,damit er endlich zocken kann, finde ich ziehmlich arm!Sollte nur nen vorschlag sein, da es sich ja so angehört hatt, als ob ihm wirklich was dran liegenwürde ....und dann sind 20€ auch nicht die welt (achja da ist dann auch nochnen freimonat bei, also bezahlst du ca. 5€ für den key)




Also wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufe würdest und feststellst, daß der Zundschlüssel nicht passt, und der Verkäufer dir dann sagt du sollst dir nochmal einen neuen Zündschlüssel für knapp die Hälfte des Kaufpreises dazukaufen, wie toll fändest du das dann?

Btw. für manche mögen 20€ nicht zu viel sein, vor allem wenn sie das Gedl nicht selber verdienen müßen...aber anderen wächst halt das Geld nicht von alleine im Geldbeutel nach...


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufe würdest und feststellst, daß der Zundschlüssel nicht passt, und der Verkäufer dir dann sagt du sollst dir nochmal einen neuen Zündschlüssel für knapp die Hälfte des Kaufpreises dazukaufen, wie toll fändest du das dann?
> 
> Btw. für manche mögen 20&#8364; nicht zu viel sein, vor allem wenn sie das Gedl nicht selber verdienen müßen...aber anderen wächst halt das Geld nicht von alleine im Geldbeutel nach...



Wenn du dir ein auto mit mängerln kaufst, und du gehst dann zum verkäufer und beschwerst dich, was macht der dann?
Genau, der lacht dich aus.

Son Auto wird auch nich gepatcht.
Wenn du ein kaputtes auto kaufst ist es auch in 2 Monaten noch kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein auto mit mängerln kaufst, und du gehst dann zum verkäufer und beschwerst dich, was macht der dann?
> Genau, der lacht dich aus.
> 
> Son Auto wird auch nich gepatcht.
> ...



Was gibst du für einen Mist von dir?

Wenn ich ein Auto mit Mängeln kaufe habe ich ein Recht darauf das die Mängel nachgebessert werden, wenn die Firma von der ich das Auto habe nicht nachbessern kann oder will (nachdem man ihnen eine Angemessene Zeit/Versuche zur Nachbesserung gegeben hat) hat man ein Recht auf Rücknahme der Ware und Rückgabe des Geldes.

So Kunden wie dich hätte ich auch gerne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

Ich red von Gebrauchtwagen vom Flohmarkt :-D


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich red von Gebrauchtwagen vom Flohmarkt :-D



Ist AoC ein Gebraucht-MMO vom Flohmarkt?


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ist AoC ein Gebraucht-MMO vom Flohmarkt?


*hust*


----------



## Glohin (4. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Also wenn ich das hier so lese,was für Probleme dieses Spiel manchen hier bereitet,hätte ich,wenn ich in der gleichen
Lage wäre folgendes gemacht:
DVD aus dem PC,in die Hülle gepackt,Schrotflinte aus dem Waffenschrank,ab zum nächsten Tontauben-Schießstand,
den Werfer gefragt ob er mal diese DVD werfen kann,angelegt und "PENG".
Mannometer,habe auch ab und an Probleme ein Spiel zu installieren,irgendwann hatte es dann immer gefunzt,wenn nicht
hat mann immer noch Umtauschrecht als Käufer,wenn es nicht funktioniert.
Und,Leute,es ist nur ein Spiel,wie jedes andere auch,deswegen die Nerven verlieren wäre mir viel zu schade.
Es gibt noch andere Spiele,die sich zu spielen lohnen,oder es werden noch andere gute Spiele kommen.
Und die Betohnung liegt auf Spiel und spielen und nichts anderes.
Schönen Abend noch
Glohin


----------



## Falcon2K (4. September 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Ich habe ja durchaus Verständnis für alle, die sich bei AoC betrogen, falsch informiert oder gar abgezockt fühlen (ob zu Recht oder nicht sei hier mal dahingestellt), und ich verstehe auch, dass man sich dann entsprechend empört und verärgert äußert, durchaus auch polemisch und unsachlich.
> 
> Das kann man einmal oder zweimal tun, meinetwegen auch noch ein drittes Mal, soweit wäre das nachvollziehbar und nicht zu beanstanden.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass die ganze AOC-Diskussion den Charakter einer Hexenjagd angenommen hat, könnte vielleicht auch damit erklärt werden, dass Funcom im Gegensatz zu so vielen anderen Entwicklern angreifbar ist, was bei den Entwicklern von Singleplayer Titeln nicht der Fall ist.

Ich schweife mal ein wenig in die Vergangenheit ab. Für mich hat es, es wird so 8 oder 9 Jahre her sein, damals das erste grosse Entäuschungserlebnis in Sachen fehlerbehafteter Spiele gegeben. Das damalige Machwerk nannte sich "X - Beyond the Frontier". Kaum installiert verweigerte es grundsätzlich (bei jedem) kurz nach dem Start seinen Dienst. Bis dahin war mir das Wort Patch nichtmal wirklich geläufig^^. Sie patchten es dann...und dann nochmal...und wieder....und mit Version 1.6 lief es dann auch endlich fast bei jedem. Damals war dem Produzenten das noch so peinlich, dass mit Patch 1.7 dann Zusatzinhalte geliefert wurden, für den ganzen Ärger, gekoppelt mit 1000 Entschuldigungen.

Die Jahre gingen ins Land und es wurde immer schlimmer und vor allem dreister, was einem die Spieleproduzenten so vorsetzten. Ich sag mal ein paar "Highlights" wie Gothic 3 (single) oder Dark and Light (MMO).

Heute ist man doch froh, wenn einem der Software Ramsch nicht auch noch das Betriebssystem zerpflückt....wie mir vor kurzem noch passiert, als das Securom update  von "The Witcher" meinte, unbedingt meinen Keyboardtreiber "vernichten" zu müssen.

Viele, viele andere haben immer wieder, wie ich, solche Erfahrungen machen müssen aber den Produzenten solchen Frustes, nämlich den Spielehersteller braucht die enstandene Unzufriedenheit halt nicht mehr grossartig zu interessieren. Der Umsatz ist gemacht.... (klar ich simplifiziere hier aber ein 5 Seiten Dokument wär auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders). Aber bei einem MMO ist es anders! Und Funcom hat sich als kaum überbietbar gezeigt was Inkompetenz und Dreistigkeit angeht und schon haben die Leute endlich das, was sie schon immer wollten. Endlich mal, auch mit einiger Wirkung zurückschlagen zu können.

Ist das gerecht? Nein. 

Aber, so sehr ich es auch will, ich kann kein Mitleid empfinden. Auch wenn ich den Kollateral-Schaden bedenke, denn die Putzfrau bei Funcom kann bestimmt nichts für AOC, wünsche ich mir wirklich, dass es mal einige von diesen Wahrheitsverdrehern und Bauernfängern in der Software-Branche erwischt und würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass sich Funcom nie wieder von diesem Desaster erholt und jeder Bash-post hilft dabei. 

He piled upon the whale's white hump the sum of all the general rage and hate felt by his whole race from Adam down; and then, as if his chest had been a mortar, he burst his hot heart's shell upon it.


----------



## Hordhaza (4. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Was gibst du für einen Mist von dir?
> 
> Wenn ich ein Auto mit Mängeln kaufe habe ich ein Recht darauf das die Mängel nachgebessert werden, wenn die Firma von der ich das Auto habe nicht nachbessern kann oder will (nachdem man ihnen eine Angemessene Zeit/Versuche zur Nachbesserung gegeben hat) hat man ein Recht auf Rücknahme der Ware und Rückgabe des Geldes.
> 
> ...



Mein letzter Autokauf mag ne Weile her sein, insofern mag ich mich irren. Aber regelmäßige "patches" mit Breitreifen, Alufelgen, Navi und neuer Farbe sind zumindest meiner Erinnerung nach bisher nicht inklusive gewesen.

Oder anders: Es könnte sein, dass ein Autokauf sich etwas von einem PC-Spiel-Kauf unterscheidet.

Oder anders: Hahnebüchener Vergleich.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. September 2008)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Oder anders: Hahnebüchener Vergleich.



Dann lass es mich anderst formulieren, wenn eine neue Ware die ich kaufe erhebliche Mängel hat und der Hersteller es in 4 Monaten nicht schafft diese Mängel zu beheben (mal ganz vom Betrug von wegen DirectX10 abgesehen...) kann ich diese Ware wieder zurückgeben und mein Geld zurück verlangen.

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das ein Spiel oder ein Auto ist..jetzt verstanden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (5. September 2008)

genau, weil ja auch ein noch nicht ausgereiftes MMORPG Sach- und Personenschäden verursacht, wie ein Auto mit defekten Bremsen.

Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber der Vergleich hinkt etwas.

Zumal Autos, bei denen Mängel die ernsthafte Folgen haben können, im Normalfall auch zurückgerufen werden.

Ein PC Spiel zurückzuufen... also ich weiss nicht.
Immerhin bekommt man die Patches so, und die laufen selbstständig.

Will euch mal sehen, wenn der Hersteller des neuen Autos sagt:

Ja, der Wagen, bzw. die Modellreihe hat Mängel.
Hier sind die Ersatzteile, einfach ersetzen und gut ist.

Na ja, das wäre wohl nicht so optimal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zitat Lilith Twilight:

Dann lass es mich anderst formulieren, wenn eine neue Ware die ich kaufe erhebliche Mängel hat und der Hersteller es in 4 Monaten nicht schafft diese Mängel zu beheben (mal ganz vom Betrug von wegen DirectX10 abgesehen...) kann ich diese Ware wieder zurückgeben und mein Geld zurück verlangen.

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das ein Spiel oder ein Auto ist..jetzt verstanden? rolleyes.gif

Zitat Ende




Steht aber schon in den AGBs drin:

Software vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen wenn geöffnet.

Und da ist es egal ob das Spiel seit 4 Monaten oder 1 Tag in meinem Besitz ist.



Zeig mir einen Händler der eine ware, egal was nach 4 Monaten zurücknimmt.

Nach Gesetz 14 Tage bei Fernabnahmegesetz

Im normalen Handel nach Vereinbahrung.

Aber prinzipeill ist ein Händler nicht verpflichtet etwas zurückzunehmen/zurückzuerstatten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Aha, was ist den ein "Standard PC"? Klär mich mal auf, hab nämlich noch keine Definition für so einen "Standard PC" gesehen...
> 
> Was willst du damit sagen? Klingt wie:
> 
> ...



Sandart halt denk mal so ein 5000 Euro pc den Papa den kleinen Prinzen mal so nebenbei gekauft hat Oo....hat doch jeder oder (Achtung ironie)


----------



## etmundi (5. September 2008)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Steht aber schon in den AGBs drin:
> 
> Software vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen wenn geöffnet.




Namaste
Umtauschen tu ich z.B. einen Pullover, weil er mir nicht passt. Hier bin ich aber auf
die Kulanz des Händlers angewiesen.

Reklamieren tu ich den Pullover, wenn sich z.B die Nähte lösen.

Bei AoC fehlt eine zugesicherte Eigenschaft: Direct X10 - also reklamieren, nicht umtauschen.
Da das Fehlen von Direct X10 sowohl Funnycom als auch den Händlern bekannt sein dürft,
ist sogar von Vorsatzt auszugehen und es kann Schadensersatz verlangt werden, z.B Fahrtkosten.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (5. September 2008)

Glohin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Also wenn ich das hier so lese,was für Probleme dieses Spiel manchen hier bereitet,hätte ich,wenn ich in der gleichen
> Lage wäre folgendes gemacht:
> DVD aus dem PC,in die Hülle gepackt,Schrotflinte aus dem Waffenschrank,ab zum nächsten Tontauben-Schießstand,
> den Werfer gefragt ob er mal diese DVD werfen kann,angelegt und "PENG".




da ich über keinen waffenschrank und keine schrotflinte verfügte habe ich es einfach wieder verkauft ^^ es als super toll, inovativ ausgereiftes mmo der extralative angepriesen. es wurde gekauft und ich blieb am ende nur aufm porto sitzen. dafür habe ich aber jetzt einen nervenden käufer der mir mein emailfach ne zeitlang zugespammt hat und sich bei mir bitterlich beschwert was ich ihm da fürn scheissspiel verkauft habe. tja " pech " sag ich da nur was interessiert mich dein gemotze denn ich habe ja mein geld. 

P.S. also mal ehrlich kein spiel was heutzutage noch erscheint ist fertig. diese zeiten sind vorbei. komisch das damals als das internet noch in den kinderschuhen steckte es trotzdem machbar war spiele zu entwickeln die von anfang an funktionierten. ich kann mir gut vorstellen das AoC in ein paar monaten mal richtig gut wird und allen spielern kann man es sowieso niemals recht machen. ich bin nur froh das ich es los bin. mit warhammer werde ich nun auch vorsichtiger sein. ich spiele lieber weiterhin mein ausgelutschtes langweiliges und ödes WoW als nochmal sone baustelle wie vanguard oder AoC zu zocken.

mfg shamrock


----------



## fatbronski (5. September 2008)

Also, ich könnte mich ja Schlapplachen. Wie kann man sich nur so über ein Spiel aufregen, dann habt ihr halt ein paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt. Das hätte mich auch geärgert, aber dann wäre ich mit dem Thema durch.

Vergesst es doch einfach, ich glaube den Leuten denen AoC gefällt Interessiert eure Meinung Herzlich wenig. Ich Spiele es gerne, aber ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die in 2 Wochen auf lvl 80 sind.


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Also, ich könnte mich ja Schlapplachen. Wie kann man sich nur so über ein Spiel aufregen, dann habt ihr halt ein paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt. Das hätte mich auch geärgert, aber dann wäre ich mit dem Thema durch.
> 
> Vergesst es doch einfach, ich glaube den Leuten denen AoC gefällt Interessiert eure Meinung Herzlich wenig. Ich Spiele es gerne, aber ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die in 2 Wochen auf lvl 80 sind.



Zwar würde ich das nicht ganz so krass sehen, grundsätzlich stimme ich dem aber zu.
Ich hab auch AoC gekauft, gespielt, anfangs Spaß daran gehabt, den verloren und zurückgestellt. Was habe ich daraus gelernt? Never judge a book by its cover. Hypes sind leicht zu erkennen, aber noch leichter ist es, mitgerissen zu werden. Man kommt nicht umhin, selber anzutesten und sich selbst ein eigenes Bild zu machen.
Klarer Nachteil: Materialkosten - in diesem Fall Geld.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich einige Spaßmomente im Spiel hatte - und schon gar nicht, dass andere trotz etwaiger Nachteile seitens Spielinhalt, -Technik und -Entwickler/Publisher ihre Freude daran haben.

Übrigens: Ich empfinde einen Patch von 1GB Größe nicht als "angemessen", nur weil viel im Argen lag/liegt. 1GB ist die Größe eines kleinen Addons! Jetzt könnte man sagen: "Löblich, die verpassen uns ein kostenloses Addon um Probleme zu beseitigen." Schön und gut, wenn es nur die Probleme beseitigt _hätte_! Ein solcher Patch, der nicht einmal die Bugs aus der Welt schafft sondern eher neue gebährt, ist eine Zumutung, wie ich finde. 

Meine persönlichen Gründe, damit aufzuhören, sind schlicht:
A. Habe mir zuviel vom RP auf dem PvP-Server erhofft.
 --> Eines Tages trafen sich die großen Gilden des Servers, um den Abstieg des RPs zu besprechen und zu bekämpfen. Ich gestehe, dass ich die Sache nicht weiter verfolgt habe, effektiv gesehen war das erste Treffen aber eher desaströs aussagefrei. Und es änderte nichts daran, dass RP wenn überhaupt in den Tavernen spät abends zu finden war - sonst aber grundsätzlich erst mal nicht. FunFact: Jeder zweite bis dritte Assassine ist der Meinung, dass seine RP-Berechtigung, andere Avatare zu töten, in der Spielmechanik liegt. Zitat: "bin ne assel, soll ich dich vorwarnen oder was?" FunFact: Ich war selber Assassine und kein blutrünstiger, verrückter Meuchelmörder. FunFact: Wegen der Mechanik zu killen oder sie als Grund heranzuziehen spricht für ein, salopp gesagt, beschisssenes Roleplay.

B. Die Stimmung der Community.
--> Kurz und bündig - sogar bei den Spielern, die sich nichts von Flamern sagen ließen, war die Stimmung bei gefühlten 32° Fahrenheit. Das kam mir im und außerhalb des Spiels so vor und gipfelte darin, dass Gilden auf besagtem Server sich außerhalb des Spiels hassten - was in meinen Augen nicht nur infantil, sondern auch schädlich für das Spiel sein kann. Beispiel: Es werden OutTime (Hallo LARPer!) Gründe gesucht, warum ein Spieler einer bestimmten Gilde Mist ist - wie die Bedeutung von Namen der Avatare, veränderte Screenshots und Logs nach diplomatischen Krämpfen, Flames gegen Mitglieder anderer Gilden etc. Tut mir leid, auf so etwas kann ich verzichten.

C. (RP-technisch) Schwachsinniges PvP
--> Mag sein, dass ich etwas falsch verstanden hatte - aber grundsätzlich war die Story doch so: Conans Reich wird von Pikten und Toth-Amons Armee bedroht, also gibt er die Grenzgebiete für die Bevölkerung frei, um diese zu besiedeln und zu festigen. Festungen werden errichtet, Städte gebaut, Wirtschaft kommt in Gang und die Bevölkerung batscht sich die Hirse ein. Moment, was? Ja, sie prügeln sich um die Festungen, die sie gebaut haben, sie köpfen einander, weil die einen schönere Stadt haben als sie selbst! Na klar ist das spieltechnisch realistisch (da möglich) und mit entsprechendem RP auch gut einzubetten, aber was wäre die logische Folge, wenn so etwas passiert? Ich denke, das dürfte klar sein: Das Reich geht klanglos unter, da es ohne Verteidigung von der Bedrohung überrollt wird.
Mag sein, dass der Grund banal ist - aber diese Erkenntnis hat mir letztlich den Spielspaß gänzlich geraubt.

Das hier ist ein unnötig langer Post der leider Offtopic ist.
Der Grund, warum ich das hier so ausführe (neben der Tatsache, dass ich es einmal loswerden musste - ADS hurrah!) ist lediglich um aufzuzeigen, dass ich zwar meine Motive habe, aber dadurch nicht auf andere schließe. Das ist das schöne an diesem Land: Jeder kann denken und sogar sagen, was er will!
Und was noch toller ist: Wir sind nicht in den USA, wo man noch überall darum kämpfen muss, dies zu sagen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
"If you don't like it, just look away, but leave *me and my* porn alone!" (Penn von Penn&Teller's Bullsh!t) Soll heißen: Auch wenn Flamer keine Intention haben, lediglich Kritik zu äußern - regt euch nicht darüber auf. Ihr habt Spaß am Spiel, was euch als leidensfähig auszeichnet ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), also lasst ihn euch nicht durch andere, die nicht diese Fähigkeit besitzen, kaputtmachen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (5. September 2008)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Aber prinzipeill ist ein Händler nicht verpflichtet etwas zurückzunehmen/zurückzuerstatten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Händler vielleicht nicht, aber der Hersteller schon...


Soll ich euch mal was sagen? So langsam ist mir das Thema jetzt egal...wär ich doch bloß nicht auf die Idee gekommen nochmal hier in das Forum zu kucken...

Es ist echt unglaublich das hier manche Spieler immer noch FC in Schutz nehmen..HALLO???

Ich find das echt toll, vielleicht solte ich mir überlegen in die Spielebranche zu wechseln, da kann man wohl noch richtig Geld machen...egal wieviel man lügt und was für einen Schrott man den Leuten andreht, die kaufen das trotzdem und finden das auch noch toll und loben einen dafür in den Himmel. HURRA! 

Gleich mal einen Plan für ein neues Spiel machen (nicht vergessen viel nackte Haut und Blut muß drin sein, Rest ist wurscht...)...

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten oder sie mit Rotstift unterstreichen...Antworten könnt ihr euch sparen, weil ich eh nicht mehr hier mitlesen werde...


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Das "In-Schutz-nehmen" ist eins dieser Dinge, was mich an der Community gestört hat. Allerdings muss ich eins positiv bemerken: Zumindest Anfangs war das "QQ-mimimi-Käsezumwhine" Geposte recht spärlich verteilt - anders als in anderen Spielergemeinschaften.

Ich finde es faszinierend, dass die Spieleindustrie ungewollt und sicher auch unbewusst eine Art Patriotismus erschaffen hat - wir kennen es als Fanboism, was ich als einen sehr leichtfertig umhergeworfenen Begriff empfinde.

Wenn jemand Mist baut, hat er Mist gebaut - simple as that. Kein Grund, jemanden rücksichtslos in den Boden zu stampfen oder stumpf dagegen zu argumentieren.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Also, ich könnte mich ja Schlapplachen. Wie kann man sich nur so über ein Spiel aufregen, dann habt ihr halt ein paar Euro in den Sand gesetzt. Das hätte mich auch geärgert, aber dann wäre ich mit dem Thema durch.
> 
> Vergesst es doch einfach, ich glaube den Leuten denen AoC gefällt Interessiert eure Meinung Herzlich wenig. Ich Spiele es gerne, aber ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Leuten, die in 2 Wochen auf lvl 80 sind.


Das ist eine gesunde Ansage. Wem AoC noch Spaß macht, der sollte sich auch einfach nicht an diesen "AoC suckt"-Debatten beteiligen sondern sein Spiel spielen. Das hätte einiges Leid in der Community erspart.

Ich selbst bin ja auch so maßlos von AoC entäuscht gewesen das ich meinem Ärger Luft machen wollte und mache. Das Problem ist lediglich, das sich permanent Leute einmischen, die "ihr" Spiel verteidigen müssen. Sollen sie ihren Spaß haben, ich gönne es ihnen wirklich von Herzen! 
Aber ICH möchte meine Meinung zu einem Produkt sagen dürfen. Und das mache ich auch 100mal solange es IMMERNOCH Leute gibt die auch dieser Meinung sind.

Wenn sich die aktiven Spieler von uns unzufriedenen nicht permanent selbst in den Sumpf ziehen lassen würden, dann hätten sie auch weniger Probleme! Das sie eben doch immer wieder in den Foren mitmachen zeigt ja nur zu deutlich das eben doch einiges im argen liegt


----------



## Iffadrim (5. September 2008)

Na ja gesetzeslage hin oder her, das ist nunmal so PUNKT

Quake Wars war auch schrott, waren auch 50 Euro, die ich sag mal im Regal verstauben.
Weiterverkaufen ist ja nicht wegen Accountbindung und alles.
Ok keine monatlichen Gebühren, aber passt mal auf damit.

Ich glaube es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann kommen auch diese Hersteller auf den Ticker und sagen dann:

Hey für das andere Zeugs wird monatlich bezahlt, warum also nicht bei uns?

Ich glaube früher oder später wird das überall so sein, ganz egal ob das Spiel verbuggt, installierbar, nur bedingt lauffähig, DirectX xy fähig oder sonst was ist.


----------

